# Satmex 8 -> Eutelsat 117 alignment problem -using Birdog Ultra HELP



## foxdish (Mar 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any input for an issue I am having with my birdog ultra? I am trying to line up a prodelin 1 meter dish and aim at Satmex 8 at 116.8. Apparently as of May 2014 the name of the bird changed to Eutelsay @ 117. I have downloaded all possible files to my birdog with "satmex 8" in the name. The polariztion I'm told is Horizontal and the lnb out there that they have says "universal". I have tried all files and sweeping the skies and still cannot get it. Do I need a different file???


----------



## richyrich (Dec 14, 2014)

foxdish said:


> Does anyone have any input for an issue I am having with my birdog ultra? I am trying to line up a prodelin 1 meter dish and aim at Satmex 8 at 116.8. Apparently as of May 2014 the name of the bird changed to Eutelsay @ 117. I have downloaded all possible files to my birdog with "satmex 8" in the name. The polariztion I'm told is Horizontal and the lnb out there that they have says "universal". I have tried all files and sweeping the skies and still cannot get it. Do I need a different file???


SatMex was / is a North American satellite at a 1 meter (100 cm.) dish would be normally received in KU Band. Today's hybrid's however, are also more able to aim beams in spots or regions; and easily. Could the signal have gone away; or changed. (depends where your dish is) The freq. of the old days is still there or not. http://www.lyngsat.com/ as My manual entry for them would be *dvb-s standard 12.175 h 3704 (BYU)* or *12000 H 30000 (starband)* to detect the satellite you are looking for. Also the lnbf (lnb) must be linear. satmex 5 = 118.2 so and satmex 8 = 116.8; AND SKEWED CORRECTLY FOR YOUR LOCATION ON EARTH COMPARED TO THE DIRECTION THE DISH POINTS; EAST OR WEST COMPARED TO TRUE SOUTH.

universal lnbfs move the freq. 1 Ghz. lower; to freq. 9750 LO which shifts the satellite band to linear 10.7-11.7 (1 Ghz. H+V) and is (22 khz. on/or off) controlled by your meter that makes the shifter work to this other band still ku band and used in many parts of the uk or spain or europe.

Also if the channel or charted freq. is in these ranges for your dish size is commercial style; as many C Band channels (LO 5150) exist on these satellites also; which require a larger dish and lnb waveguide (lnbf).

A satellite constellation chart; or spectrum analysis might fit your need. Here, one becomes the other as your see what bands exist to your meter with the universal lnbf's dual range ability; and see the full "bandwidth" as a wide angle lense of a picture of all frequencies the lnbf is receiving and their level of action.

Aiming of any satellite dish to the 116.8/117 spot in space cannot have trees or many limbs in-between. This is the elevation on your dish aiming chart. It only works if the number on the side of the dish is correct only if the pole is perfectly straight. and your compass use is perfect; and the skew setting is perfect; and the lnbf selection is perfect. The meter only works and beeps that it is on the satellite if it receives the signal you program your meter to receive.

And another thought; maybe what you are looking for is now a circular signal instead of a horizontal one; then you need a piece of plastic to put into the lnbf's round waveguide using a way to glue it into exactly the center of the lnbf you are using. These pieces of plastic are special plastic; and located inside DSS styled standard lnbf's making them circular instead of linear; same H/V 18/14 vdc selection but different frequency lnbf and plastic sizing then may or may not work would be eliminated.


----------



## The satdude (Feb 2, 2015)

just sighted one in touchy bird make sure your polarization is dead on


----------

